# Noob Q!: Strobe verse light ring for macro jewelry photos?



## joshinaround (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm trying to replicate a tutorial I've found here: Simple Jewelry Photography Using 2 Lights | Jewelry Photography Blog

I currently have just one strobe and I'm either looking for a second (like tutorial) or to purchase a macro light ring for jewelry photography.  My question is, would I get the same results with a light ring? I wouldn't want to end up with totally different results.  I would prefer a light ring so I can manually focus and stay out of the way of the front facing strobe.

Also, if anyone suggests trying the light ring verse a strobe, maybe you can recommend one? 
(Lets say my budget is approx $200)

Thank you for your input!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2013)

I would say a strobe is much more versatile; something like a Flashpoint 320 from Adorama.


----------



## joshinaround (Oct 1, 2013)

Do you suppose a light ring would get the same results?  Or maybe the light differences, one strobe, one light ring firing at the same time would be difficult to balance...


----------



## tirediron (Oct 2, 2013)

The source of the light (ring, strobe, whatever) is irrelevant; it's the modifier that counts.  Are you thinking you can shoot a ring-light bare-bulb and get the same results?  That ain't going to happen.  Shooting stuff like this is all about reflection control and avoiding specularity.


----------



## Designer (Oct 2, 2013)

joshinaround said:


> Hi guys! I'm trying to replicate a tutorial I've found here: Simple Jewelry Photography Using 2 Lights | Jewelry Photography Blog
> 
> I currently have just one strobe and I'm either looking for a second (like tutorial) or to purchase a macro light ring for jewelry photography.  My question is, would I get the same results with a light ring? I wouldn't want to end up with totally different results.  I would prefer a light ring so I can manually focus and stay out of the way of the front facing strobe.
> 
> ...



The tutorial you linked to does not include a ring light.  Also, you seem to be under the impression that a ring light is not a strobe.  A ring light is mostly the circular dish-type reflector that a strobe is lighting.  So it is a strobe as well, just a different modifier.

If you want to replicate the tutorial, obtain the specific equipment that is in the tutorial and set it up exactly as shown.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 2, 2013)

Designer said:


> joshinaround said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! I'm trying to replicate a tutorial I've found here: Simple Jewelry Photography Using 2 Lights | Jewelry Photography Blog
> ...


I think you're referring to a beauty dish are you not?  A ring light is a circular light (either continuous or strobed around an aperture through which the camera's lens can be placed.


----------



## joshinaround (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry for any confusion, I was talking about these things: mircro flash ring : Buy or Learn at Adorama

Basically I'm just seeking advice from anyone who's used one of these. They cost a bit more then regular strobes, but I like the idea that with one of these rings, I can be out of the way of the front facing strobe in the tutorial.  So I'm wondering is I could get the same results with one of these marco light rings?

Thank you!


----------



## Designer (Oct 2, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > joshinaround said:
> ...



Me?  It was the OP who is confused.  FWIW: I did not mean beauty dish.

Maybe I should have described the ring light as more of a Jell-O ring mould.  Or perhaps an angel food cake pan looking thing.


----------

